# Gregory River, Queensland Gulf.



## clopo (Jun 11, 2012)

A few finds from the weekend. I didnt do any active herping, just lucky enough to come across these guys. Also saw a Macleays Water Snake, unfortunately it disappeared into a hole under the river bank. The freshie is thanks to the missus, i was to busy fishing to notice it. The File snake was sniffing around in one of my redclaw traps, it was into it after only around five minutes of being set.

Litoria sp.






Litoria rothii





Litoria inermis





Diporiphorus bilineata





Cryptoblepharus





Crocodylus johnstoni





Acrochordus arafurae





Another which i missed. Is it an Uperoleia?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice pictures. Certainly not a Uperoleia. Though I really don't know the frogs in that part of the world almost at all.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice shots, the first frog is a Litoria rothi. The last one is a L. inermis with very strong marbling on the chin. 


Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## clopo (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Aaron for the ID's.


----------



## clopo (Jul 2, 2012)

A few more frogs from the Gregory River.

Another Litoria rothii





Litoria pallida


----------



## Trench (Jul 2, 2012)

is that file snake in water?
awesome pics mate


----------

